# Rasgar



## loretitto

Hola, estaba tratando de traducir al español la frase "Rasgar no vento que é meu" y de verdad no entiendo a que se refiere ese "rasgar"

Gracias!


----------



## Outsider

Es como los barcos, que rasgan el água.


----------



## loretitto

Ahhhhhhhhhh... gracias, no lo habia podido entender... Muchas gracias, de verdad!!!


----------



## jazyk

Pois é, eu ainda não entendi. O vento é meu? E eu estou rasgando o quê?


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Pois é, eu ainda não entendi. O vento é meu? E eu estou rasgando o quê?


 
Eu, idem.


----------



## Outsider

De facto, aquele _no_ não cai ali muito bem. Porquê "rasgar no vento" em vez de "rasgar o vento"? Era melhor se tivéssemos tido mais contexto. Mas, se o Loretitto diz que já ficou esclarecido...


----------



## loretitto

Outsider said:


> De facto, aquele _no_ não cai ali muito bem. Porquê "rasgar no vento" em vez de "rasgar o vento"? Era melhor se tivéssemos tido mais contexto. Mas, se o Loretitto diz que já ficou esclarecido...


 
Lo que pasa es que la letra de una cancion y la verdad es que recien me estoy iniciando con el portugués, este es el contexto de esa estrofa:

"So tu consegues ter o meu olhar,
escrito nos sonhos abraçado ao mar,
*rasgar no vento que é meu*
a saltar o ceu e no ceu sonhar"

Si me pudieran explicar un poco la gramatica de esa frase me serviria, porque ese _no_ no corresponde... 

Gracias a todos por responder!!!!


----------



## Outsider

¡Ah, una canción de los Anjos! La he encontrado en la Red. 

Gracias por darnos más contexto. Desafortunadamente, no me lo aclara demasiado. "Rasgar o vento que é meu" querría decir "rasgar el viento que es mío". Con "no", quiere decir "rasgar en el viento que es mío". No sé; tal vez la segunda versión sea más expresiva, por sugerir fricción con ese tal viento...


----------



## loretitto

Outsider said:


> ¡Ah, una canción de los Anjos! La he encontrado en la Red.
> 
> Gracias por darnos más contexto. Desafortunadamente, no me lo aclara demasiado. "Rasgar o vento que é meu" querría decir "rasgar el viento que es mío". Con "no", quiere decir "rasgar en el viento que es mío". No sé; tal vez la segunda versión sea más expresiva, por sugerir fricción con ese tal viento...


 
Si, esa es... la verdad es que yo tampoco lo entiendo mucho. Seran esas cosas poeticas que no tienen mucho sentido??? 

Gracias por toda la ayuda, en todo caso


----------



## Vanda

O céu é meu, o vento é meu, o mar é meu, as estrelas são minhas.... Gente, é poesia, é  licença poética; não precisa de fazer sentido.


----------



## jazyk

Tá, mas o no?


----------



## olivinha

Parece que o olhar está rasgando o mar no meio do vento, como um barco, algo assim.
O


----------



## jazyk

Isso a gente já sabe. O que a gente não entendeu ainda (eu pelo menos) é o que faz esse no aí.


----------



## Vanda

Agora que eu prestei atenção ao _no._ _Rasgar no vento_ penso que está aí apenas como imagem metafórica.


----------



## jazyk

Se no é o que você chama de imagem metafórica e eu chamo de adjunto adverbial, qual é o objeto do verbo rasgar?


----------



## olivinha

A minha interpretação era _no meio do vento_. Não se pode dizer _na chuva_ no sentido de que se está num lugar que está chovendo? _Cantando na chuva_, por exemplo. Estar no vento seria estar num ambiente onde está ventando.
Am I pushing it?
O


----------



## Vanda

Obviamente eu não estou dizendo que _no_ é linguagem metafórica. Acredito que nós todos aqui somos mais inteligentes do que isso para entender que só pode estar se referindo ao todo...


----------



## jazyk

> qual é o objeto do verbo rasgar?



A menos que se considere rasgar verbo intransitivo, que poderia significar assomar, despontar-se, como apontado no Aurélio. Outra explicação não encontro.


----------



## Benvindo

olivinha said:


> A minha interpretação era _no meio do vento_. Não se pode dizer _na chuva_ no sentido de que se está num lugar que está chovendo? _Cantando na chuva_, por exemplo. Estar no vento seria estar num ambiente onde está ventando.
> Am I pushing it?
> O


 

A mim parece que o verbo RASGAR na canção é usado como intransitivo, com o sentido de PARTIR: rasgar no vento, partir, levantar âncora.
BV


----------



## Benvindo

Benvindo said:


> A mim parece que o verbo RASGAR na canção é usado como intransitivo, com o sentido de PARTIR: rasgar no vento, partir, levantar âncora. Rasgar no meu vento = tomar o meu caminho.
> BV


----------

